# Kein Bier während Deadpool? Nicht mit Ryan Reynolds!



## MatthiasBrueckle (26. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kein Bier während Deadpool? Nicht mit Ryan Reynolds!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kein Bier während Deadpool? Nicht mit Ryan Reynolds!


----------



## Odin333 (26. April 2016)

Also ich finde das Gesetz schon sinnvoll.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass man in den USA an jeder Ecke eine Waffe kaufen kann und notgeile betrunkene mit einer Waffe nicht gerade ungefährlich sind...


----------



## Cele-pcgames (26. April 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Gesetz schon sinnvoll.
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass man in den USA an jeder Ecke eine Waffe kaufen kann und notgeile betrunkene mit einer Waffe nicht gerade ungefährlich sind...



Bei dieser (deiner) Kausalkette würde ich an anderer Stelle ansetzen..


----------



## Odin333 (26. April 2016)

Cele-pcgames schrieb:


> Bei dieser (deiner) Kausalkette würde ich an anderer Stelle ansetzen..



Das Kind ist aber schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Es könnte ja jeder Zeit der Russe, Chinese oder Nachbar einmarschieren.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2016)

Naja, Utah war schon immer komisch, eine seltsame Mischung an aus Prüderie und Glaube resultierenden Gesetzen und Verhaltensweisen... wahrscheinlich wird nun ersatzweise erlaubt, bei Deadpool mit einer seiner 4 minderjährigen Ehefrauen fummeln zu dürfen...


----------



## MrFob (26. April 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, was kuemmert es uns was irgendwelche Deppen in Utah erlauben oder nicht. Ich war letztens in Utah und da Alkohol in irgendeiner Form zu bekommen (wir brauchten ein paar Bier und etwas Wein um selbiges am Lagerfeuer zu konsumieren) ist einfach nur abgefahren.
Ein Beispiel: Biere werden fuer Utah speziell gebraut, weil sie dort max. 3.5 % vol. haben duerfen. Das sagt einem aber keiner und es ist auch nur extrem klein irgendwo auf die Rueckseite gedruckt. Wir haben das Zeug einfach gekauft und uns dann nach 6 Dosen oder so gewundert, "das nix passiert". 
Erst am naechsten Tag hat uns jemand aufgeklaert und wir haben zugesehen, dass wir schleunigst ueber die Grenze nach Arizona weiter gezogen sind. 
Sie haben aber tolle Nationalparks in Utah, dass muss man ihnen schon lassen.


----------



## archwizard80 (26. April 2016)

Wer nach Utah geht ist selbst schuld, ist Mormonengebiet, die sind nun mal extrem streng was sowas angeht. Ich fahr ja auch nicht im Winter nach Finnland und beschwere mich das soviel Schnee liegt.


----------



## MrFob (27. April 2016)

archwizard80 schrieb:


> Wer nach Utah geht ist selbst schuld, ist Mormonengebiet, die sind nun mal extrem streng was sowas angeht. Ich fahr ja auch nicht im Winter nach Finnland und beschwere mich das soviel Schnee liegt.



Naja, aber sie haben nun mal echt schoene Nationalparks (Zion, Bryce, etc.). Man muss sich halt sein Bier aus den Nachbarstaaten mitbringen. 
Aber ja, zum Deadpool schauen wurde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt nach Utah fahren.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2016)

archwizard80 schrieb:


> Wer nach Utah geht ist selbst schuld, ist Mormonengebiet, die sind nun mal extrem streng was sowas angeht. Ich fahr ja auch nicht im Winter nach Finnland und beschwere mich das soviel Schnee liegt.


 Das ist aber was GANZ anderes, denn das ist einfach die Natur, das haben die Finnen aber ja nicht per Gesetz beschlossen... ^^   Wenn du jetzt nur darauf hinaus willst, dass man sich vorher informieren kann: in den USA durchzublicken ist halt auch sehr schwer. Da kann es passieren, dass einem Pärchen bei Sex genau auf einer Staatsgrenze in dem einen Staat 6 Monate Haft drohen und in dem anderen Staat sogar 2 Jahre, und wenn sie sich einfach nur um 180 Grad umdrehen, ist alles plötzlich straffrei...


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

